# Yes i am only making minimum wage. Stop telling me to go get another job!



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Here's the thing...

I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.

But, although i might make the same hourly wage at mcdonalds, they arent to keen on me working whenever i have a minute to work, or working extra one week to pay for any random thing i couldnt afford on a normal full time schedule. There is also a thing there called a 'boss' whos gets to decide how much money you make each week. If your boss doesnt like you, youll be lucky to get 16 hours of good ol minimum wage labor in for the week. What is that after taxes, like $90? Ok cool...

My point is...this might not be MUCH better than a minimum wage job, but there are reasons why it can be. And if those are your options, youll probably either do one or both. The only way to do one and still live comfortably is if the one is uber.


----------



## Moneykick.72 (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeap Honest Work minimum or not its money that can use.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

i suppose there are pros and cons to everything. i rather get a real job though.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It's so awesome to see a post where someone isn't crying about how much their uber life sucks. Thank you


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh it definitely sucks. But not any worse than other min. Wage jobs. The fact that i/we complain about it and yet havent quit yet says enough i think about uber's potential


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> It's so awesome to see a post where someone isn't crying about how much their uber life sucks. Thank you


My Uber life sucks....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> My Uber life sucks....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!


I'm really not discrediting that some people's uber lives suck. I think it hugely depends on the area, and the time you have available. Those two factors alone can bring huge differences in uber experience. Next, attitude. I take all pings and just suck it up if they're far. Often I'm matched with a closer rider. Sometimes it isn't worth it but then my next ride will be. Also I appreciate the many non financial aspects of uber that work for me. Finally, uber isn't my only source of income. I think I'm fortunate in many aspects that perhaps others aren't. But it still sucks to see so much whining. Unless it's just therapeutic for some drivers to vent. Maybe they feel better afterwards. Not sure. Good luck


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> My Uber life sucks....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!


Misery likes company, which is why we're all here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get a job!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


Here's a news flash Walmart and Home Depot are hiring


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I bet they are hiring, because they wont allow anyone there to work over 30 hours a week. Same reason all these minimum wage paying jobs are hiring. People cant survive with one. so they all have to come drive uber and stop in the middle of the ****in road to wait for people who havent even imagined leaving the bar yet...is that you? Thats not me. 

So until you want to add something useful to the forum **** right on off and be proud of your little minimum wage job where you are constantly wondering if you wouldnt be making more money ubering that day. Its like a casino, except youre not going to lose. Unless you're just dumb about it. You will however never win with guaranteed minimum wage.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Here's a news flash Walmart and Home Depot are hiring


***** please, I can never hold down a job where I have to be there at a certain time. Also I've found if I just leave jobs when I want to go home I get fired. What if I don't feel like going that day? Fired! What if friends want to go and do something last minute? Fired. Show up randomly at 3 am because I feel like working - locked out! Minimum wage job my butt.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Its not so much being there at certain times but the having to clock out short of having made enough money to survive the day that i have a problem with. Why are you here again?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> ***** please, I can never hold down a job where I have to be there at a certain time. Also I've found if I just leave jobs when I want to go home I get fired. What if I don't feel like going that day? Fired! What if friends want to go and do something last minute? Fired. Show up randomly at 3 am and start working - locked out! Minimum wage job my butt.


They have a word for that: unemployable. Its a becoming a real epidemic.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> They have a word for that: unemployable. Its a becoming a real epidemic.


I prefer to call it making choices to suit my lifestyle ... I still can't decide whether to work today or watch Netflix


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok well ive been working 6 hours already.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I prefer to call it making choices to suit my lifestyle ... I still can't decide whether to work today or watch Netflix


You'll rethink all that once the major car repair bills catch up to that arse!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Ok well ive been working 6 hours already.


Over achiever! Haha



ABC123DEF said:


> You'll rethink all that once the major car repair bills catch up to that arse!


Lol  why are you being Mr Buzz Killington?


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I typically make $20 an hour in the busy DC metro area. My car is a 2008 and paid off and already at rock bottom resale value so depreciation isn't a factor. Gas is $35 every 3-4 days of driving. It really isn't that bad but isn't that good either. The reality is fares are simply too low. Many fares should be $5-10 more. Uber is consistently increasing the booking fees, which increase their revenue with no benefit to the driver, and upfront fares scam. They are raising rates without driver seeing any increase. So the 180 Days Of Scams they promise to improve driver relations is nothing but a sham.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> ***** please, I can never hold down a job where I have to be there at a certain time. Also I've found if I just leave jobs when I want to go home I get fired. What if I don't feel like going that day? Fired! What if friends want to go and do something last minute? Fired. Show up randomly at 3 am and start working - locked out! Minimum wage job my butt.


Free prescription drug it's called Midol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> You'll rethink all that once the major car repair bills catch up to that arse!


Fine I will work a bit later. But don't expect me to shower or anything, and only cuz I need to go out anyway.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Fine I will work a bit later. But don't expect me to shower or anything, and only cuz I need to go out anyway.


Very cosmopolitan well don't start crying when the passenger start writing you one star


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Three girls working the street. The first complains how her pimp beats her, takes all her money, and makes her work 18 hours a day. The second thinks she's got it good, because her pimp beats her, takes all her money, and only makes her work 14 hours a day. The third thinks she's really got it good, because her pimp doesn't beat her every day, but does take all her money, and only makes her work 12 hours a day

Uber is the pimp, and we, boys and girls...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Free prescription drug it's called Midol


Midol is over the counter and I'm quite familiar with it tyvm. 


Telsa34 said:


> Very cosmopolitan well don't start crying when the passenger start writing you one star


4.94 bro


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Oh it definitely sucks. But not any worse than other min. Wage jobs. The fact that i/we complain about it and yet havent quit yet says enough i think about uber's potential


I think it probably speaks more to your character than Uber's "potential".

The potential was knowing uber would raise pax rates after firmly establishing themselves, and drivers would share in the rewards. Upfront pricing made it so uber charged pax more, yet CONTINUES to pay drivers LESS with surge suppression and garbage promos.

I think you're like me. You are like a smart ******. You know uber is bullshit and takes advantage of you and it enrages you. By the same token, it's an enjoyable gig compared to pretty much any other job you could imagine working, so you keep doing it bc it beats having a schedule or a boss or being stuck inside all day. I get it.

That being said, I am finally at the point of seeking real employment. I can't work for Lyft, so it's uber or real job. As for "potential"? I see none. The upfront pricing was the nail in the coffin. The time to make hay was before uber replaced us with automated vehicles, i.e. now. So drivers failed to stand up while they still had leverage and here we are. The only potential is side hustles on the side hustle.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I think it probably speaks more to your character than Uber's "potential".
> 
> The potential was knowing uber would raise pax rates after firmly establishing themselves, and drivers would share in the rewards. Upfront pricing made it so uber charged pax more, yet CONTINUES to pay drivers LESS with surge suppression and garbage promos.
> 
> ...


Dammit I hate when I read something like this that makes sense. I'm trying to enjoy my uber life. Stop bringing reality into it


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Haha. Sorry! Honestly, I think the only positive thing I've said about uber in months was that they gave me a cleaning fee with no hassle. I wouldn't blame anyone for ignoring me, at this point.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

McDonald's takes life discipline to show up for your shift, but has essentially zero risk and they provide a uniform. Just don't fall in the fryer. There's even potential upward mobility.

Uber takes very little life discipline but has massive RISK, you provide the equipment, insurance, and gas, etc. And there is no upward mobility.

Foolish people with no life discipline have no ability to handle the consequences of risk when they appear. Being stuck in a risky dead-end job is a poor trade for Netflix (with or without chill).


----------



## UBERGAMER (May 30, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


Very well put good sir..



Hans GrUber said:


> Haha. Sorry! Honestly, I think the only positive thing I've said about uber in months was that they gave me a cleaning fee with no hassle. I wouldn't blame anyone for ignoring me, at this point.


Honesty trumps all bro..



Spotscat said:


> Three girls working the street. The first complains how her pimp beats her, takes all her money, and makes her work 18 hours a day. The second thinks she's got it good, because her pimp beats her, takes all her money, and only makes her work 14 hours a day. The third thinks she's really got it good, because her pimp doesn't beat her every day, but does take all her money, and only makes her work 12 hours a day
> 
> Uber is the pimp, and we, boys and girls...


lol, I felt no disappointment after reading all of that good sir. Good one


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> McDonald's takes life discipline to show up for your shift, but has essentially zero risk and they provide a uniform. Just don't fall in the fryer. There's even potential upward mobility.
> 
> Uber takes very little life discipline but has massive RISK, you provide the equipment, insurance, and gas, etc. And there is no upward mobility.
> 
> Foolish people with no life discipline have no ability to handle the consequences of risk when they appear. Being stuck in a risky dead-end job is a poor trade for Netflix (with or without chill).


OK I get what you're saying but why are you here concerned about other people. If you think it's that horrible why haven't you moved on? Not sure what you're trying to accomplish being here. You don't know me or my life or why I'm driving for uber. You come across seeming like you have all the answers. I feel as though, if you were so successful you'd be doing that successful thing and not wasting time here. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Is your purpose to try to be in some uber revolution so that you can drive again? Also this IS a great side gig for some people. I joke around a lot but you don't know me or my day job or my circumstances. Does it make you feel better to come here and talk shit about uber all day and try to make people feel like crap? I don't get it. Also nothing personal to you. There are hundreds of you on this forum. I wish you'd all... Idk get real jobs? The negativity is so draining. I feel like I need to go and do a ride now to afford a Starbucks.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If you're only making minimum wage, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> OK I get what you're saying but why are you here concerned about other people. If you think it's that horrible why haven't you moved on? Not sure what you're trying to accomplish being here. You don't know me or my life or why I'm driving for uber. You come across seeming like you have all the answers. I feel as though, if you were so successful you'd be doing that successful thing and not wasting time here. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Is your purpose to try to be in some uber revolution so that you can drive again? Also this IS a great side gig for some people. I joke around a lot but you don't know me or my day job or my circumstances. Does it make you feel better to come here and talk shit about uber all day and try to make people feel like crap? I don't get it. Also nothing personal to you. There are hundreds of you on this forum. I wish you'd all... Idk get real jobs? The negativity is so draining. I feel like I need to go and do a ride now to afford a Starbucks.


I'm not really concerned with other people. This is a public forum, I participated.

Since you asked, I do have pretty much all the answers, especially the ones that nobody else seems to be bothered with.

You're right, I don't know you or your circumstances. The comments I made were generic and while inspired by you, not directed at you, hence I didn't quote you.

I drive part time, only with incentives, so I can guarantee $30-40 an hour. Uber is my third revenue stream and it pays the worst. I happen to like the social aspect of it (sometimes). I simply try and take as much money from Uber as I can, in as little time with as little effort as possible knowing this all is going to come crashing down.

It's not personal. Some people find value in opinions they don't share and knowledge they didn't have.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> I'm not really concerned with other people. This is a public forum, I participated.
> 
> Since you asked, I do have pretty much all the answers, especially the ones that nobody else seems to be bothered with.
> 
> ...


Alright cool. Thanks for clearing that up. I wasn't taking anything personally... When I said you don't know me, I should have said, you don't know us. We are all here under different circumstances. I'm really pleased for you that in your case you're so successful. That's great. I'm sure a lot of us in here are. Also some do it for the money and some for social or other reasons. I apologize if I sounded heated. I really wasn't.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If you're only making minimum wage, you're doing it wrong.


Or in the wrong place.

You people talking of life discipline know nothing of it. Minimum wage times 28 hours a week is not shit. Period. So you can go work at mcdonalds if you like but when you clock out you will be hoping for a surge once again because you cant survive off the first 8 hours of that day


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> You people talking of life discipline know nothing of it.


Oh reeeaaaaalllly. Please, enlighten us all, since your rant about minimum wage has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

corniilius said:


> If you're only making minimum wage, you're doing it wrong.


Can it be done right? Honestly, I haven't seen any right since 2014.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok take your minimum wage and your life discipline and your 29 hours so you get no health care and see where you are. Shit like that is easy to say when you havent struggled. I have worked 2 minimum wage jobs at a time most of the time i have been in college. Uber has given me a different option. 

It doesnt matter how many times you show up on time to work at mcdonalds, when you clock out you still wont be able to afford what you need.

I dont think you understand me phil. My conundrum is that i cannot make enough money working a minimum wage job, and although i take 4-5 classes each semester, sufficient time has not passed for me to graduate and thus get a job that makes more sense. So i need to work more hours than most employers will allow...catching on yet? Dont talk to me about life responsibility.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Ok take your minimum wage and your life discipline and your 29 hours so you get no health care and see where you are. Shit like that is easy to say when you havent struggled. I have worked 2 minimum wage jobs at a time most of the time i have been in college. Uber has given me a different option.
> 
> It doesnt matter how many times you show up on time to work at mcdonalds, when you clock out you still wont be able to afford what you need.
> 
> I dont think you understand me phil. My conundrum is that i cannot make enough money working a minimum wage job, and although i take 4-5 classes each semester, sufficient time has not passed for me to graduate and thus get a job that makes more sense. So i need to work more hours than most employers will allow...catching on yet? Dont talk to me about life responsibility.


 That was deep bro. I like it!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


You should join the circus,you would make a excellent sasquatch


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Says the one behind the meme


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Can it be done right? Honestly, I haven't seen any right since 2014.


Not really. You have to be in a good market, with incentives, and not drive full time.


Fuber in their faces said:


> Ok take your minimum wage and your life discipline and your 29 hours so you get no health care and see where you are. Shit like that is easy to say when you havent struggled. I have worked 2 minimum wage jobs at a time most of the time i have been in college. Uber has given me a different option.
> 
> It doesnt matter how many times you show up on time to work at mcdonalds, when you clock out you still wont be able to afford what you need.
> 
> I dont think you understand me phil. My conundrum is that i cannot make enough money working a minimum wage job, and although i take 4-5 classes each semester, sufficient time has not passed for me to graduate and thus get a job that makes more sense. So i need to work more hours than most employers will allow...catching on yet? Dont talk to me about life responsibility.


I don't mean to discount your struggle, but don't tell me I don't understand what you're going through. I put myself through school. No loans, no help from parents. I worked menial jobs from the time I was 14, left home at 17 and learned work ethic, what employers wanted, and learned hard what they didn't want. Every job I took was different than the next, and I was always looking for the next better job. 3 minimum wage jobs over a couple years was enough to get something that wasn't minimum wage. And yes it took forever to find.

First in my family to go to college. Spread yourself too thin and it will take forever to finish school. I took 6 or 7 classes a semester. If I was awake, I was studying or in class. I found a really shitty good paying union job over the summers, and then after two years of school I took a year off just to crank that same job and stash cash. I took night classes, Saturday classes, sometimes at a CC that was 30 miles from where I lived. I slept 4-5 hours a night on a good night. No time for much anything else.

Minimum wage jobs are not meant to be life sustaining. They are the first step on a path. Sometimes you need to work a few of them at once as you're finding out. Sometimes you have to rent a room with 4 or 6 other people to spread costs around or sleep in your car. Sometimes your life has to suck so bad that you're eating ramen noodles twice a day and you splurge on a soda on Friday night.

Health care? Ha! I paid my Dr when my nose got broke, or I was ill and needed antibiotics. Insurance? Nope. Of course, I didn't grow up in this nanny state.

I finished my first degree in 3 years. Learned some skills and business acumen that got me a starter job making $40k, and I busted ass to move up. Lay-offs, business bankruptcies, acquisitions, uncertainty. Got my professional degree in another 2 years, nights and saturdays. Filthy rich? Nope. Love my primary job, do freelance work, and drive uber if the money is right. Didn't burn any bridges, lived below my means the best I could, saved and hustled.

If you are still in school, good. Make sure you're studying something that gets you a decent career. Lesbian studies and underwater basket weaving, while exciting, won't pay the bills. Aim high or don't go to school, it's not worth it.

Today I have a nice house, couple of cars, wife and kid, and retirement plan. Uber has been a great way to establish a college fund for my kid while she sleeps.

If you really can't make it doing what you're doing, join the military. Learn a trade there, something that is applicable to civilian life, and pick up school later when you can afford it (and they pay for it).

Or I could tell you all about my wife who didn't own a pair of shoes until she was a teenager, came to the US without knowing 10 words of English, yet got her AA and now speaks English as her third language fluently, all while working essentially for free raising someone else's kids. Because she took what little opportunity she had and knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Please stfu because you just described my life only i am providing for a wife and two children while doing so. When i started uber i was delivery driving at wingzone, doing a student it support job at auburn for the EE school, as well as doing maintenance on carts and the driving range at auburn university club. I have had jobs in construction, hvac, IT, cable contracting, automotive repair, sales, retail, and foodservice. More than one was long term (2+yrs) for a job and not a career. I also caddied for 3 summers.

And my major is software engineering with a minor in math so **** on off with the lesbian studies bullshit. I can't take 6 classes in a semester because no one can. You will fail. One of the classes i was in last semester had a project due every week cosisting of 2,000-7,500 lines of code.

Bottom line: 3 minimum wage jobs, uber, same thing. Except uber has surges.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You two ( Fuber in their faces & NorCalPhil ) aren't saying that much different...only from different sides of the journey.


----------



## UBERGAMER (May 30, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> OK I get what you're saying but why are you here concerned about other people. If you think it's that horrible why haven't you moved on? Not sure what you're trying to accomplish being here. You don't know me or my life or why I'm driving for uber. You come across seeming like you have all the answers. I feel as though, if you were so successful you'd be doing that successful thing and not wasting time here. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Is your purpose to try to be in some uber revolution so that you can drive again? Also this IS a great side gig for some people. I joke around a lot but you don't know me or my day job or my circumstances. Does it make you feel better to come here and talk shit about uber all day and try to make people feel like crap? I don't get it. Also nothing personal to you. There are hundreds of you on this forum. I wish you'd all... Idk get real jobs? The negativity is so draining. I feel like I need to go and do a ride now to afford a Starbucks.


I have to second the perspective Uber Crack presents in this post. Message very well written with a subtle, but impacting delivery. Great Job. Moral to the story is, and unhappy person will be an unhappy person regardless of their job or position in life. Because its not life that matters, but your perspective on it.



UBERGAMER said:


> I have to second the perspective Uber Crack presents in this post. Message very well written with a subtle, but impacting delivery. Great Job. Moral to the story is, and unhappy person will be an unhappy person regardless of their job or position in life. Because its not life that matters, but your perspective on it.


When life gives you lemons you can either make lemonade... or b1tch about there being no lemonade lol


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

A lot depend on when and where you work. In some markets where the demand is low you may struggle to make $15-$20 an hour. Other markets you can make double that. It really depends on rider demand. I'm lucky to work in a very good market.


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

To anyone who gets paternally condescending about full-time Uber drivers, I say this: call a limo if you don't like it, you cheap f__k.


----------



## Fake_UberX (Sep 19, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I typically make $20 an hour in the busy DC metro area. My car is a 2008 and paid off and already at rock bottom resale value so depreciation isn't a factor. Gas is $35 every 3-4 days of driving. It really isn't that bad but isn't that good either. The reality is fares are simply too low. Many fares should be $5-10 more. Uber is consistently increasing the booking fees, which increase their revenue with no benefit to the driver, and upfront fares scam. They are raising rates without driver seeing any increase. So the 180 Days Of Scams they promise to improve driver relations is nothing but a sham.


Same here bro . Car paid for , just run it into the ground . No resale value , might as well ride the wave


----------



## UBERGAMER (May 30, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Can it be done right? Honestly, I haven't seen any right since 2014.


My first 2/3 days I made $220.... in like 6 hrs a day. Then I couldn't break 150 smh.. its hit or miss. Anyone who says you WILL MAKE THIS... or WILL MAKE THAT.. is Bullishing you. If you've worked in sales/commission based jobs you understand this. For me its not about the money, its more about the quality of life, its priceless to be free, out and about with no restrictions all day everyday. There is no equivalent... But I get all the complaints you guys have as well lol..


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

uber slave pmsl


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


Minimum wage? On uber after expenses? Impossible to do.


----------



## UBERGAMER (May 30, 2017)

john1975 said:


> A lot depend on when and where you work. In some markets where the demand is low you may struggle to make $15-$20 an hour. Other markets you can make double that. It really depends on rider demand. I'm lucky to work in a very good market.


curiosity.. what market do you work in??



roadman said:


> Minimum wage? On uber after expenses? Impossible to do.


?? couldn't quite pinpoint the direction of your sarcasm. Are you saying there is no way you would only make minimum wage.. or that its impossible to even earn the amount of minimum wage?


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

UBERGAMER said:


> curiosity.. what market do you work in??
> boston


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Please stfu because...


No. Wish you the best digging out of your hole.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> OK I get what you're saying but why are you here concerned about other people. If you think it's that horrible why haven't you moved on? Not sure what you're trying to accomplish being here. You don't know me or my life or why I'm driving for uber. You come across seeming like you have all the answers. I feel as though, if you were so successful you'd be doing that successful thing and not wasting time here. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Is your purpose to try to be in some uber revolution so that you can drive again? Also this IS a great side gig for some people. I joke around a lot but you don't know me or my day job or my circumstances. Does it make you feel better to come here and talk shit about uber all day and try to make people feel like crap? I don't get it. Also nothing personal to you. There are hundreds of you on this forum. I wish you'd all... Idk get real jobs? The negativity is so draining. I feel like I need to go and do a ride now to afford a Starbucks.


Just go to McDonald's and get a coffee preferably during happy hour but none the less still way cheaper than Starbucks


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Im not in a hole. Im actually doing better than most college students, without any help from a 'nanny-state' or loaded parents. Its because i bust my ass all day every day. 

All i see from you are assumptions. Will the next one be any closer to accurate?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

"Stop telling me to go get another job!"






Maybe get a haircut first?


----------



## workmak15295 (Dec 28, 2016)

grt job


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for picking me up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


The problem I have is that when I started I was making way above min. wage. Then they dropped the rates and my pay and I had no say in it what so ever. I wont quit just because they want to get rid of me so they can make more money off the next 5 drivers that come and take my place.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Gas is $35 every 3-4 days of driving.


So, you drive only one out of every 3-4 days?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Good Post.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Pizza delivery 100% better then UBER in most cases. Ever consider it ?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Did you read? I quit a delivery job just after I started uber.. It was the same problem as ever...money was okay, but eventually they would make you clock out, even if you still needed to make more for the day...so yea, i could, but id just have to keep driving every day when i get off anyway...whats the difference?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber isnt the perfect solution but it is a good bandaid. As long as you are working for a better future, theres nothing wrong with using uber to earn. Its usually the ones that do uber full time and think theyre going to get ahead because theyre their own bosses, ie, unemployable in the real world.

I wish you the best in your studies and hope you get a well paying job with it soon so you can retire from Uber.


----------



## Newtimer (Jul 24, 2017)

Get some skills. Best are government jobs followed by large companies for the benefits and job stability. Then do rideshare in your freetime. Without those benefits, you will fail, guaranteed. You need sick time, and some sort of financial planning for your future. Without those 2 benefits, youre fooling yourself if you think you will last. The health insurance you can get on your own, through Uber or elsewhere.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Did you read? I quit a delivery job just after I started uber.. It was the same problem as ever...money was okay, but eventually they would make you clock out, even if you still needed to make more for the day...so yea, i could, but id just have to keep driving every day when i get off anyway...whats the difference?


Then your situation has gone from bad to worst if reduced to UBER. No job is a panacea. If forced to "Clock" out work for another business. Two or three part time jobs not uncommon these days.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


Problem is, Uber doesn't have to raise fares if drivers are willing to accept the crap Uber throws out there.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Newtimer said:


> Get some skills. Best are government jobs followed by large companies for the benefits and job stability. Then do rideshare in your freetime. Without those benefits, you will fail, guaranteed. You need sick time, and some sort of financial planning for your future. Without those 2 benefits, youre fooling yourself if you think you will last. The health insurance you can get on your own, through Uber or elsewhere.





Abraxas79 said:


> Then your situation has gone from bad to worst if reduced to UBER. No job is a panacea. If forced to "Clock" out work for another business. Two or three part time jobs not uncommon these days.


Jesus wtf yall need some comprehension skills...

Just said working 3 jobs* while going to school for software engineering and math...
*
Is that not skill enough? Go back and reread what ive posted before you chime in with the same ****ing bullshit i have already corrected phil on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Jesus wtf yall need some comprehension skills...
> 
> Just said working 3 jobs* while going to school for software engineering and math...
> *
> Is that not skill enough? Go back and reread what ive posted before you chime in with the same &%[email protected]!*ing bullshit i have already corrected phil on.


But the irony of the conversation in contrast to your thread title is that many people, myself and NorCalPhil are suggesting is getting another, better job. You say to not tell you that, but you are in fact trying to do just that by studying software engineering. That suggestion isn't just a short term recommendation to quit uber and get a better job, but a long term suggestion to be looking for the next better thing than Uber.

Uber shouldn't be in anyone's 5 year plan unless you are retired and just doing Uber to get out of the house. Anyone with a long way to retirement should be looking for better employment, or educating themselves like you are in order to gain better employment.

Unfortunately so many drivers have shown that many resort to Ubering (full time) because they have proven to be unemployable in the real world.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

If you only have a minimum wage resume then whats the difference? You get to work all you need to this way instead of having a manager and schedule to cap your earnings.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> But the irony of the conversation in contrast to your thread title is that many people, myself and NorCalPhil are suggesting is getting another, better job. You say to not tell you that, but you are in fact trying to do just that by studying software engineering. That suggestion isn't just a short term recommendation to quit uber and get a better job, but a long term suggestion to be looking for the next better thing than Uber.
> 
> Uber shouldn't be in anyone's 5 year plan unless you are retired and just doing Uber to get out of the house. Anyone with a long way to retirement should be looking for better employment, or educating themselves like you are in order to gain better employment.
> 
> Unfortunately so many drivers have shown that many resort to Ubering (full time) because they have proven to be unemployable in the real world.


Well then they should seriously consider going to school while they're ubering to get out of the unemployable status...but I think you can go from minimum wage to way above minimum wage with just work ethics.


Fuber in their faces said:


> If you only have a minimum wage resume then whats the difference? You get to work all you need to this way instead of having a manager and schedule to cap your earnings.


Well there are part time jobs out there that pay way more then minimum wage plus benefits. I know bc the bf currently is in school and about to do graduate...he works at a job where he can call in sick occasionally (really he has a test) or before the finals week he gets a whole week off and no consequences from the "managers". If his major wasn't science and tech related, he could get $5k a semester or year (I forget) towards his school. He gets free money towards buying a computer...and he gets stock (that's actually worth something, rn it's about $150) for free as well as money in his 401k. He doesn't really care about any of that because he's a student. But he makes more then twice what minimum wage in SF is and it is part time, flexible to his schedule and if he needed time for school, the managers will understand. The company actually built in a scheduling system where it's easy to pick up shifts and give away shifts.

Basically, there are other options out there, depending on where you live...resourcefulness, etc.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Did you read? I quit a delivery job just after I started uber.. It was the same problem as ever...money was okay, but eventually they would make you clock out, even if you still needed to make more for the day...so yea, i could, but id just have to keep driving every day when i get off anyway...whats the difference?


Delivering pizzas is WAYYYYYYY better than driving for Uber. In 5 hours I can make anywhere from $15-20 hour that is straight cash no taxes. My mileage won't go over 15-20 miles either.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

When i finished delivering pizzas i would have to clock out and drive uber...why not just drive uber the whole time and i dont have to beg anyone for hours or beg anyone for time off to study. I have a family to take care of so they arent going to pay me enough to be able to stop doing uber. 

It depends a lot on where you are, in auburn alabama its either minimum wage college jobs or factory jobs that do NOT work around a school schedule or jobs that require a degree. There is nothing else.

And minimum wage here is $7.50...yes i am making that AFTER expenses with uber.


----------



## Alex TAVERAS (Feb 27, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Oh it definitely sucks. But not any worse than other min. Wage jobs. The fact that i/we complain about it and yet havent quit yet says enough i think about uber's potential


I can't AFFORD TO LIVE


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Alex TAVERAS said:


> I can't AFFORD TO LIVE


Life IS rather expensive. You'll be paying for air to breathe soon.


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

Minimum wage? I don't think so....Not for me.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UPS is a good paying part time job. That plus Uberring is a good start. I have a friend that drives for Uber, Lyft, a limo service and is a part time server at a restaurant. Poor girl is always stressing herself out. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and punch a clock to improve your situation.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I think they should be a featured thread!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I think they should be a featured thread!


Much better than some of the other featured threads.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Unfortunately so many drivers have shown that many resort to Ubering (full time) because they have proven to be unemployable in the real world.


Which drivers are these? Where is this coming from?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> UPS is a good paying part time job. That plus Uberring is a good start. I have a friend that drives for Uber, Lyft, a limo service and is a part time server at a restaurant. Poor girl is always stressing herself out. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and punch a clock to improve your situation.


If you can become a UPS driver i hear they can make upwards of $35/hr


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol $35 is better than uber but i dont want that to be my cap. Ill stick to the software engineering degree.


----------



## Panthers-Heels (Aug 4, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> I make minimum wage with uber. That is a fact. I am not disputing that.
> 
> ...


yep. I have a crazy life and cannot be tied to a scheduled job at the moment. So that is a benefit. Another one of the reasons I just started driving for Uber is that no state/fed/ss/payroll taxes are removed up front as would be with any other non-1099 job. So while I may not make that much money per day, I at least get to keep all of that amount.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Taxes are the least of an uber drivers worries. If you dont show a loss from uber it is because you dont want to...they take well over 25% in deductible fees...let alone mileage, insurance, buying of a car etc.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Aaaaand its gone. Deactivated for no obvious reason...lol guess enough people hoping for something can actually influence it to happen.

Strangest thing is, uber acts like i never even was a driver. The app is not working to do anything and just says 'your account needs attention, contact support,' and when i click to contact support it returns me to the same screen. Email support is of course useless. I guess itll be back to 3 jobs and school with a wife and 2 kids. Oh joy.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just curious, what is the softwar eng scene like where you live? What would it be like in that region to do a paid internship along with school?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Now it should definitely be a featured thread. With no notice or anything uber can kill you because of something that was out of your control and happened 4.5 months ago....aaaand that you reported to them then and still gave another 1500 trips.


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Aaaaand its gone. Deactivated for no obvious reason...lol guess enough people hoping for something can actually influence it to happen.
> 
> Strangest thing is, uber acts like i never even was a driver. The app is not working to do anything and just says 'your account needs attention, contact support,' and when i click to contact support it returns me to the same screen. Email support is of course useless. I guess itll be back to 3 jobs and school with a wife and 2 kids. Oh joy.


Do you have the latest version of the app? You can always go to an uber hub, or uber headquarters in your area. They people that work there are very very helpful!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Yyyeeeaaahhh...tried all that. No dice.


----------



## Kat.from.New.Jersey (Apr 29, 2016)

effortx2 said:


> Which drivers are these? Where is this coming from?


I'm i m NJ and have degrees. I graduated with a 4.98. I can not find a job. I had a few contract jobs after college, and I bartended while in college, but my body is really screwed up from all the heavy lifting and being on concrete floors for 10 to 15 hrs a day. I have 2 herniated disks, bone spurs in my ankles, and in my spine. But I knew I couldn't bartend forever, so that's why I spent 10 years and I got my B.S. in Marketing while working 2 or 3 jobs. I used to do well, but now I can't pay off my debt. I owe money to everyone.

. 7 years after graduation, I am barley making $300 a week full time driving with uber. Before expenses. There are so many drivers, surge is almost never around. I just bust my hump driving and then i also spend 20 to 30 hours a week looking for a new job. That includes reaching out to contacts, writing cover letters, and doing reserach on jobs, companies, and just trying to keep up with the new marketing trends and new technology.
It sucks. One year since a contract job. About 3000 applications later, and all i have is making $6 hr, after expenses, with uber. I don't sleep Fri to sun, cause those are the "busy days.

Too many drivers. And too much traffic. Sitting in traffic only pays 12 cents a min. Sometimes, actually in areas you actually do get requests, always during evening rush hour, it takes 45 minutes to do 3 miles. That's for $3.71.

Anyone have a gun? ☹


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kat.from.New.Jersey said:


> Too many drivers. And too much traffic. Sitting in traffic only pays 12 cents a min. Sometimes, actually in areas you actually do get requests, always during evening rush hour, it takes 45 minutes to do 3 miles. That's for $3.71.
> 
> Anyone have a gun? ☹


What did you do before Uber?

Were you under the impression that it was different, what was your expectation?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Kat.from.New.Jersey said:


> . 7 years after graduation, I am barley making $300 a week full time driving with uber. Before expenses. There are so many drivers, surge is almost never around. I just bust my hump driving and then i also spend 20 to 30 hours a week looking for a new job. That includes reaching out to contacts, writing cover letters, and doing reserach on jobs, companies, and just trying to keep up with the new marketing trends and new technology.
> It sucks. One year since a contract job. About 3000 applications later, and all i have is making $6 hr, after expenses, with uber. I don't sleep Fri to sun, cause those are the "busy days.


I don't think you count as being "unemployable in the real world" - this is a historical aberration, the universe will right itself soon enough.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Pizza delivery 100% better then UBER in most cases. Ever consider it ?


I drive part time delivering pizzas and i agree, The tips and the pay delivering pizzas in my area is much better than driving for uber or lyft...


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber isnt the perfect solution but it is a good bandaid. As long as you are working for a better future, theres nothing wrong with using uber to earn. Its usually the ones that do uber full time and think theyre going to get ahead because theyre their own bosses, ie, unemployable in the real world.
> 
> I wish you the best in your studies and hope you get a well paying job with it soon so you can retire from Uber.





Fuber in their faces said:


> Ill stick to the software engineering degree.


This is the mentality that all Uber drivers should have. Whether you do this full time or part time you're still making the same amount. You work less, you make less, but you have less car maintenance expenditure. You work more, you make more, you have higher car maintenance expenditure. It all averages out.

You are essentially making money off your car, which in the end you have nothing to show after just a depreciated car thats worn its self out. HOWEVER, back to my point, uber has provided you with a way to make some side money with what you already have (which is your car). Uber is a short term goal, and should be just that while you are working on something else such as interviewing for better jobs, or paying for school to get that degree or certificate, or whatever goal you have in mind. Uber is good for supporting that with as much income as you see fit. Don't work for uber, make uber work for you. Don't work hard, work smart.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

He gets it. 

Now i wish i could still uber...


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

So you think you can afford to stop working "whenever you want" at these rates and because of that you are better off ubering than say... working for a company as a driver for more money?

You are just lazy and not looking for work, this gig is for you.

Let's say you average 40 buck an hour on trips, you are then only making 15 bucks after depreciation, this is assuming you are doing it steady, on average most drivers get paid 5 bucks an hour unless they game the system or work like mules for 80 hours a week.

This job is for people trying to fill in their random spare time as a second job, not to be your own boss and "work whenever you want", the pay is so low you can't afford to "work whenever you want".


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

In my area, you would need to drive Uber for 70 hours to earn make what one earns working at Walmart for 30 hours.

Walmart workers don't pay for fuel, vehicle depreciation, vehicle maintenance, car washes/vacuums, psychiatric therapy & medications, etc, like Uber drivers do.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I am a delivery driver now at pizza hut. I will hit overtime tonight, my 5th day. I am still looking for a second job because i am making about the same as ubering but i can only work half as many hours. They wont let me work all day every day like i need to to pay the bills. But im lazy, right?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't believe Uber. Fuber in their faces was defending driving for Uber and now they pretty much fired him. So he had an accident that another person caused! This is truly unbelievable.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Kalee said:


> In my area, you would need to drive Uber for 70 hours to earn make what one earns working at Walmart for 30 hours.
> 
> Walmart workers don't pay for fuel, vehicle depreciation, vehicle maintenance, car washes/vacuums, psychiatric therapy & medications, etc, like Uber drivers do.


Problem is, walmart will cut you off at 29 hours and lay you off/rehire you every 3 months to keep from having to provide you with health insurance. And how do you figure your car will stop needing maintenance cuz you work at wal mart? And they aint payin for that shit...

You still got no health insurance, a depreciating car, and 29 * whatever min wage is where you are...broke as ****.


----------



## bubba65 (Jul 10, 2017)

grand master says he would rather get a real job but he is on here, joker!!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Srsly? When dont you have your phone? I am at work now...


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Maybe contact the Pizzahut district manager and inform them you would like to be placed into manager training. I wonder what they would say and how that all works.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kat.from.New.Jersey said:


> I'm i m NJ and have degrees. I graduated with a 4.98. I can not find a job. I had a few contract jobs after college, and I bartended while in college, but my body is really screwed up from all the heavy lifting and being on concrete floors for 10 to 15 hrs a day. I have 2 herniated disks, bone spurs in my ankles, and in my spine. But I knew I couldn't bartend forever, so that's why I spent 10 years and I got my B.S. in Marketing while working 2 or 3 jobs. I used to do well, but now I can't pay off my debt. I owe money to everyone.
> 
> . 7 years after graduation, I am barley making $300 a week full time driving with uber. Before expenses. There are so many drivers, surge is almost never around. I just bust my hump driving and then i also spend 20 to 30 hours a week looking for a new job. That includes reaching out to contacts, writing cover letters, and doing reserach on jobs, companies, and just trying to keep up with the new marketing trends and new technology.
> It sucks. One year since a contract job. About 3000 applications later, and all i have is making $6 hr, after expenses, with uber. I don't sleep Fri to sun, cause those are the "busy days.
> ...


Hey Kat,

I've got degrees also and I'm doing Uber. I'm sorry to hear you are only making $300 doing full time. I guess there is a market worse than Reno.

A degree means very little to people, I find. Try starting your own business if you can. You can probably start boosting your income with your own business. And if you are somewhat successful with your own business, even if you don't make much, that also might be impressive to employers looking for someone in marketing.

Also, if I were you I'd try moving somewhere else. Even if you can't get a job somewhere else you can make more as an Uber driver in a lot of other cities, and the cost of living will also be less probably in many of those places.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Kat.from.New.Jersey said:


> I'm i m NJ and have degrees. I graduated with a 4.98. I can not find a job. I had a few contract jobs after college, and I bartended while in college, but my body is really screwed up from all the heavy lifting and being on concrete floors for 10 to 15 hrs a day. I have 2 herniated disks, bone spurs in my ankles, and in my spine. But I knew I couldn't bartend forever, so that's why I spent 10 years and I got my B.S. in Marketing while working 2 or 3 jobs. I used to do well, but now I can't pay off my debt. I owe money to everyone.
> 
> . 7 years after graduation, I am barley making $300 a week full time driving with uber. Before expenses. There are so many drivers, surge is almost never around. I just bust my hump driving and then i also spend 20 to 30 hours a week looking for a new job. That includes reaching out to contacts, writing cover letters, and doing reserach on jobs, companies, and just trying to keep up with the new marketing trends and new technology.
> It sucks. One year since a contract job. About 3000 applications later, and all i have is making $6 hr, after expenses, with uber. I don't sleep Fri to sun, cause those are the "busy days.
> ...


Location, Location, Location. Do you have relatives in busier areas? You can make good money with the right strategy.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

What is your degree in, if you dont mind me asking?...many companies who come to auburn's career fair will hire seniors without having graduated in software engineering, but that terrifies me, because if it for some reason didnt work out, all i would have on my programming resume would be whatever they felt like saying about me.

The degree, on the pther hand, is something the whole field agrees on.


----------

